# GTST RB25DET



## James912L (May 8, 2017)

HI,
I'd like some help and advice please.
Iv'e had my GTST R33 for a number of years but recently when i load the engine, ie accelerate it seems to bog down, pops and bangs. your thoughts will be gratefully received as to what the problem might be.

Cheers

James912L


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

A bit more specific would be great. In general the feeling of midrange bogging down with pops and bangs in the intake indicates a lean mixture often caused by dirty / defective MAF`s. More common on turbo engines is airleaks causing all sorts of pops and bangs, and worn spark plugs causing severe misfire at high rpm`s. 


Give up some more info on the issue, your setup etc


----------

